# Anybody On Instagram?



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey. Decided to create an account dedicated to piranha keeping. Feel free to follow and send me pictures and videos to showcase the beautiful species and inspire others to get in to piranha keeping. Sad to see the piranha forums dying. If you do let me know your name/specie/location so I can credit you. If this is not allowed please delete

Account : Piranha.keepers


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I will give it a follow.

Also, would you please change your signature / avatar... photobucket no longer allows free 3rd party hosting so it basically shows up as a huge advertisement for photobucket.


----------

